# Walker 11 games in



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

At 16ppg, 9.5rpg , and 4.5apg has Walker already become our 2nd most important player? Is he now one of the big three possibly pushing Finley out as untradable?

random thoughts...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> random thoughts...


.... the three B's in life... 
Beer

Basketball

and Babes...


I'm happy with Walker thus far. As much as I love Fin I'd love to see a young super freak of an athlete with lock down D play SG in our starting line up. Someone who runs the floor and slashes to the basket. We have enough shooters.

Anyone know of someone we can get to fit my description of a SG?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*I'm not a Mavericks fan, but I've watched you guys play a lot....*

And I think Antoine is probably behind Nash and Nowitzki, at a minimum in terms of untradeable players. I can't believe you guys are even contemplating trading Michael Finley.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: I'm not a Mavericks fan, but I've watched you guys play a lot....*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> And I think Antoine is probably behind Nash and Nowitzki, at a minimum in terms of untradeable players. I can't believe you guys are even contemplating trading Michael Finley.


Dont get it wrong we love Fin-dawg. I was just wondering as the big 3 go is Walker starting to become one of them? And no matter how much I love a player Im always looking for thTEAM to get better.


----------



## DaMavsMan13 (Jun 15, 2003)

I think saying Big Four would be better than kicking Fin out of the Big Three.


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

josh howard is a defensive beast and hes an athelete whos not afaid to go to the basket (finley) i like the way howard plays and we need a good slasher in our starting five. 

so i say we trade fin for brian grant or someone with size that can block shots


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevenash</b>!
> josh howard is a defensive beast and hes an athelete whos not afaid to go to the basket (finley) i like the way howard plays and we need a good slasher in our starting five.
> 
> so i say we trade fin for brian grant or someone with size that can block shots


that would make for even a bigger log jam in the front court and thin our back court out even more.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Oh and I say keep the Fin-man...


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine has been the second best player on this team so far. I am glad to see Dallas fans realize that and give him credit. I have been pleasently surprised to see how well Dirk has taken to having another scorer on the team. I am so glad the Dallas fans aren't like the majority of Celtics/ Pierce fans who only wanted Pierce to score.
It seems like a great enviroment to play in.


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

i dont see why daniels doesnt get more minutes in delks absense, i think marquis could give our team some good minutes and we need it because travis best has just been sorta average. it seems like whenever steve comes out we start sucking. WE NEED NICK


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd trade Antawn before Walker. Finley is a great player, but if he left, the offense could start to have some type of structue, especially if we can get a guy steve is talking about. When he said that..I thought Desmond Mason...I don't know how realistic it is though...


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Walker should be traded*

Antoine Walker had eight points and 10 rebounds, and was obviously frustrated with his 4-of-18 night. He was blocked on a dunk early, missed four straight free throws in the second quarter, then buried his head in his jersey after one miss with 1:34 left. 

This guy wont stop shooting, Mavs should bench him.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Nowitzki hasn't showed up that's the problem. 'Toine has played magnificent and has been unselfish and not do the things he got critiscized in Boston.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> Nowitzki hasn't showed up that's the problem. 'Toine has played magnificent and has been unselfish and not do the things he got critiscized in Boston.


I am a Celtics fan and I can tell you that half the stuff Antoine was accused of doing here in Boston were not done his last few years he was here. Yes his shot selection was crazy sometimes but he led us in assists the last three years he was here and we had a PG for two of those (though only a half way decent one in Kenny Anderson) He was rarely selfish his last few years here and took a back seat to Pierce all on his own. The media just wanted to make him a bad guy and they did a great job of that.

The problem with Boston is they don't forget. He was selfish when he first came into the league but only because he wasn't used to losing. He had come from winning in high school to winning in College and when we couldn't win here he wanted to try and turn that around. He just went about it the wrong way. He was only 20 and 21 at the time.

Antoine wants to win. Even if his team does win and he doesn't feel he contributed to that win that is when he gets frustrated. 

Didn't anyone see the look on his face last night when he hit that shot to put the game away? He has a passion for this game that is unmatched IMO by anyone else you will see on the floor at any NBA game.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> I am a Celtics fan and I can tell you that half the stuff Antoine was accused of doing here in Boston were not done his last few years he was here. Yes his shot selection was crazy sometimes but he led us in assists the last three years he was here and we had a PG for two of those (though only a half way decent one in Kenny Anderson) He was rarely selfish his last few years here and took a back seat to Pierce all on his own. The media just wanted to make him a bad guy and they did a great job of that.
> ...


I use to hate Walker but their is no better teammate he just wants to win in Boston he was asked to take alot of shots.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> The problem with Boston is they don't forget. He was selfish when he first came into the league but only because he wasn't used to losing. He had come from winning in high school to winning in College and when we couldn't win here he wanted to try and turn that around. He just went about it the wrong way. He was only 20 and 21 at the time.
> ...


This is true with alot of players and people always ignore it. If someone is a star they don't like to lose, and they are going to want to do it all by themselves which usually means the saying "Give me the damn ball."


----------

